# Scars, birthmarks, blemishes, etc! (PIC HEAVY!!)



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm interested about this topic.  I have a birthmark on my left jawline and many scars on my hands.





​ 
That's the birthmark, on my wedding day.  I never bother to cover it up because it is quite dark.  I also find it really funny when people ask me if I was in a knife fight.  They usually look at my hands first, then my birthmark, then ask that question.




​ 
From my french manicure tutorial, you can see one of the scars very clearly on the top of my hand, over the knuckle of my index finger.  I have a total of six scars along my hands and two skin graphs on the palms of my hands.
















This next one looks like a bug!  Can you see the squiggly legs and the bug's body?  




​ 
My relationship to my scars and my funky hands can be summarised in pictures taken by a photographer that happens to be a very dear friend of mine:




​ 
I love my scars and my weird hands.  I love the weird 'blemishes' and quirks of my body and the way my scars and my birthmark make me feel unique.  (As an aside, my fingers naturally bend this way without any pain whatsoever.  I have benign hyperflexibility syndrome in all of my joints.)






RAAAAAAAAAAAAR!  Come on Specktra-ites, let's talk about our imperfections!​


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 5, 2007)

It's interesting to hear stories about how people got them sometimes.

I have deep dimples in my shoulder blades. I've never seen anyone else with them and think it's a bit weird but I don't mind them. I have a small birthmark that looks like a Canadian flag as well.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_It's interesting to hear stories about how people got them sometimes.

I have deep dimples in my shoulder blades. I've never seen anyone else with them and think it's a bit weird but I don't mind them. I have a small birthmark that looks like a Canadian flag as well._

 
A Canadian flag birthmark?  WOW!  I hope that's somewhere you can show off, lol.  Where's it located?


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 5, 2007)

My birthmark is right at the top of my left inner thigh lol. That always gets some interesting questions. I have a cigarette burn on my wrist, scars on my arm, one on the pad of my right index finger which I got at Ikea lol. And a few rat bites on my hands but that's about it really aside fromt he odd nick here and there. Ohh and I have hundreds of tiny white scar dots on my shoulders from acne.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 6, 2007)

idk if this is a scar, but once i had my flatiron SCORCHING hot and i accidently burnt my shoulder while doing the ends of my hair and it literally like scorched the color off! I still have a small totally white patch from where i burnt it! At first it was red now its totally white. I had a ton of freckles too there so it is very odd that it would bleach like that.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a lot of small scars on my upper arms.When I was little I always had little bumps on my arms and my mom called them heat bumps, and I messed with them and now I'm scarred for life. I'm really really self conscious of my arms. Probably due to mean kids when I was in school "Ew whats wrong with your arms, is it contagious?"

I have a diagonal 2 inch scar on my stomach from my appendicitis. And a smaller scar right next to it from a cookie sheet. 

I used to have a small scar on my upper back from getting it with a metal swing when I was little, but I dunno if its still there.

And do acne scars count?


----------



## ratmist (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_And do acne scars count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I absolutely think so, because my husband has them.  He had terrible acne as a teenager.  It adds dimension to his face, and I dunno.... he just wouldn't be my husband without the extra texture on his face.


----------



## Willa (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a small scar up on my right eyebrow, I felt on a table corner when I was a baby.

Also, when I was 1 year old, I lost a part of my finger, I felt from my stroller in a rock alley. We went to the hospital and the stiched it back on hahah. So I have on my middle finger a scar, and when my hands are dry, it tends to open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have 3 scars under my right arm. I had 2 surgeries to remove lipomas. The one I had this summer was quite something, it was long before it healed. Im wondering if there's any product I could use to hide it a little. Its about 4-5 inches long.

On my leg, I have marks from a bicycle accident. I had my Converse and it was raining, my feet slipped and my leg hit the ''chainring''? 

I also have in my leg a pencil lead part... its a blueish spot. Funny to tell people about hehehe


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 6, 2007)

hmmm let see....

Left Arm/Hand:

- 1 inch long scar caused by my cat when i tried to stop him fighting the dog
- tonnes of permanent scars from the cats
- another 1 inch scar caused by me cutting my arm with a steak knife (I was sleepwalking when i did it)

Right arm/hand:

- Small scar on bottom of my palm caused by me trying to saw a breeze block, bounced off and cut me when i was 3 years old.
- Small scar next to the one above, fell off a horse and sliced my hand on barbed wire
- loads of little scars from cat scratches
- Another small scar on top of my hand caused by an object idk what.

Legs:

- Endless scars caused from allergies to animal fleas, I itch until they turn scabby and i can't leave the scabs alone :| so I'm paying for it in scars.
- A small scar on my left knee, caused by me actually CUTTING a bit of flesh off during sleepwalking with a sharp pair of nail scissors. I woke up to blood and pain

Head:

- On right side of my head is a 4 inch scar from my surgery to have a magnet put into my head. That also involved drilling through my skull.

Other scars:

- two scars on my left boob caused by my bitch of a horse biting me on purpose
- 1 scar on my right boob caused by my cousin when he was misbehaving and went for me. 
- I have a small birthmark inside my bellybutton, looks weird lol


pretty much it really. i'm so scarred, my legs are unreal with scars :|


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 6, 2007)

i have huge one on my back that looks lika a sun drawn in henna if i stretch my back. maybe i'll post pics.

i also have a tiny black dot on my face. its barely noticeable.


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a prominent mole on my face, on my cheek (the flat type though, not the type that sticks out and grows hair, hah).  My mother calls it a beauty mark but whatever.

It's interesting that you bring up the psychology of it all.  Growing up, I was homeschooled and I never experienced being around kids who would tease me about my facial mole, so naturally I just never thought anything about it or looked at it as "gross" or anything.  It had always been there and was normal for me.  Things remained that way until I got into my teenaged years and started meeting people and some would be kind of nasty about it, saying things like, "why don't you get that removed from your face? you'd be prettier without it." etc.  It's amazing how my perception changed almost immediately and now I'm always self-conscious about it.


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 7, 2007)

I love your 'bug scar'! 
  I like scars in general - they tell a story of what you have been through/conquered, and are a permanent memory of that moment.
I have a scar in the shape of an eye (which I like to draw a cartoon eye on when bored).
  I have a birthmark in the shape of a galaxy on my face (the stars kind, not the chocolate bar). It’s pretty faint, but I like to draw it on with glitter or bright coloured makeup.
  I have many scars that were hand made by myself (either as etchings or through former self harm). I have 3-4 chicken pox scars dotted around as I was a terrible scab picker as a child, and a fag burn scar on my arm from a dozy drunk. I like knowing where my faint scars are, and that only I know where they are and how they got there – its like carrying around a secret or a private joke with yourself. 

  I think that things such as scars – which some people dislike about their selves or in others as they are ‘faults’ – are actually what make a person. Most of the things I adore in others are deemed as imperfections, but it’s these imperfections that make you unique and interesting – there is no such thing as ‘perfect’ (and if there were, how boring would that be?) I love that people have ‘markings’ on their flesh that tell a tale, or that people can have enough freckles to play ‘join the dots’. I think its beautiful when you can know where every mark on a partner is, and how they got there.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 8, 2007)

GRAPHIC WARNING!!!!!!InJury picture below!!!!! Its gross!! Don't look if you have a really weak stomach.!!!




------------------------------------------------------------------

I have many. I have two on my right ankle, from when I broke it and had surgery to put metal plates in my leg. and Then a year later I got a rope wrapped around it while out on the boat, wake boarding and inner tubing. 
I also have one in the shape of a lower case"h" , i was bit by a dog when I was 6.

Lots of scars on my fingers from acting foolish in the kitchen.

Now-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a few days after it happend.





excuse my hairy legs! I have a hard time shaving by the scar, my leg is numb in that area and I cant Stand shaving it because it gives me the creeps
My leg is still very swollen! It looks like an elephant leg. It makes me really sad. because I used to have quite cute ankles


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 8, 2007)

Your scars are beautiful. I have a scar near my lip from when I was young. I have a huuge scar on my outer thigh from climbing a fence. Scars on my knees from being a tomboy. Scars on my shoulder from when I fell out of a car. Scars on my hand when I fell due to  seizure and some arm scars.. I love them all! Gives me character!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 8, 2007)

I hate, loathe, and despise every scar I have. None of them have good memories attached to them and I'm still having revisions done on scars on my leg, arm, and abdomen. I avoid posting any pics that have scars in them, they're usually covered with Dermablend and foundation.


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 8, 2007)

I have scars that cover my right ankle to the top of my little toes, they have shrunk in size over the years, from an accident where I got my foot caught in the bike spokes as a kid. Also there is a scar top lip, right side which actually looks like a deformity. My birthmark is a dark brown oval spot on my L thigh about 2in long  and 1.5in wide, the hair there grows darker, but I can shave it. Some ppl like my birthmark, some think its a bruise....


----------



## breathless (Dec 8, 2007)

i love scars. they tell a story =]
i have a scar going down my jaw, one under my eye, and one on my forehead. all from a dog carrying me by my face when i was a baby, crawling towards its food. it got mad and chewed away at me. ahhhhh.
i have a "hole" in my leg from a bee sing. lol


----------



## crikey (Dec 8, 2007)

Ratmist is a beauty...and a fabulous model. It was a blast making those pictures with her.

And scars are part of story. Love them or hate them, they have history stitched into them. I have masses: my right thigh and hip and arse are criss-crossed with slices, some fresh, some ancient. I wrote a piece about my own relationship with scars, with surgery, with history-on-flesh... years ago now, but it still holds true: A short history in a long [email protected]


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got battle wounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C-section scars, knife scars, scrapes, cuts, oh yeah. I've got them all. 

I'm so not a girly girl.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_I hate, loathe, and despise every scar I have. None of them have good memories attached to them and I'm still having revisions done on scars on my leg, arm, and abdomen. I avoid posting any pics that have scars in them, they're usually covered with Dermablend and foundation._

 

*hugs*  I don't mean to imply that all scars are good.  I have a few I wish I didn't have.  And I'm sure everyone has the mental ones that can't be revised no matter how much we'd like.  *hugs*  Good luck with your surgeries.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crikey* 

 
_Ratmist is a beauty...and a fabulous model. It was a blast making those pictures with her.

And scars are part of story. Love them or hate them, they have history stitched into them. I have masses: my right thigh and hip and arse are criss-crossed with slices, some fresh, some ancient. I wrote a piece about my own relationship with scars, with surgery, with history-on-flesh... years ago now, but it still holds true: A short history in a long [email protected]_

 
Your scars totally kick mine to the gutter.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_I love your 'bug scar'! 
  I like scars in general - they tell a story of what you have been through/conquered, and are a permanent memory of that moment.
I have a scar in the shape of an eye (which I like to draw a cartoon eye on when bored).
  I have a birthmark in the shape of a galaxy on my face (the stars kind, not the chocolate bar). It’s pretty faint, but I like to draw it on with glitter or bright coloured makeup.
  I have many scars that were hand made by myself (either as etchings or through former self harm). I have 3-4 chicken pox scars dotted around as I was a terrible scab picker as a child, and a fag burn scar on my arm from a dozy drunk. I like knowing where my faint scars are, and that only I know where they are and how they got there – its like carrying around a secret or a private joke with yourself._

 
Heh, I used to draw in my scars.  When I'm bored, sometimes I still do.  I have one on my right hand thumb that looks like a stork, one on my right hand forefinger knuckle that is a caterpillar, another that is a worm, and one on my left hand thumb that I think of as a sawbill duck - which I may have made up in my head as a kid.  My favourite is the 'bug'.  These scars are from when I was about 2 or 3 years old, so they've been with me as long as I can remember.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_I think that things such as scars – which some people dislike about their selves or in others as they are ‘faults’ – are actually what make a person. Most of the things I adore in others are deemed as imperfections, but it’s these imperfections that make you unique and interesting – there is no such thing as ‘perfect’ (and if there were, how boring would that be?) I love that people have ‘markings’ on their flesh that tell a tale, or that people can have enough freckles to play ‘join the dots’. I think its beautiful when you can know where every mark on a partner is, and how they got there._

 
Absolutely.  I have all the scars in the relationship.  I haven't found any on my husband like the kind I have, but he's a freckled, mole-dotted thing anyway, and that's fun.  He's also got a lot of acne scarring on his face, which I really love.  It's just texture, somehow.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Valerie~* 

 
_I have a prominent mole on my face, on my cheek (the flat type though, not the type that sticks out and grows hair, hah).  My mother calls it a beauty mark but whatever.

It's interesting that you bring up the psychology of it all.  Growing up, I was homeschooled and I never experienced being around kids who would tease me about my facial mole, so naturally I just never thought anything about it or looked at it as "gross" or anything.  It had always been there and was normal for me.  Things remained that way until I got into my teenaged years and started meeting people and some would be kind of nasty about it, saying things like, "why don't you get that removed from your face? you'd be prettier without it." etc.  It's amazing how my perception changed almost immediately and now I'm always self-conscious about it._

 
The birthmark on my face - my parents often ask me if I want to get it removed.  I never notice it in the mirror because I'm so used to it being there.  I don't want it removed unless it starts to travel onto my cheek.  When I was younger it was further down my neck, but now it sits almost exactly on my jawline.  So long as it doesn't go any further north, I'm okay.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_hmmm let see....
Head:

- On right side of my head is a 4 inch scar from my surgery to have a magnet put into my head. That also involved drilling through my skull_

 
That's new to me - needing a magnet in your head?  Care to tell the class why, lol?  It's neat but if it's still there, can you put metal near your head and have it stick or pull?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_ pretty much it really. i'm so scarred, my legs are unreal with scars :|_

 
My legs are covered with scars from bike accidents to insect bites.  I'm very allergic to most insect bites and in Texas there is no such thing as a friendly insect.  I have hundreds of mosquito bites that turned into bright red discs about 3-4 inches in diameter; when they faded they left scars from where the skin was broken.  I scar very easily and most of the insect bite marks have not faded, despite the fact that they are from my childhood.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a little dimpled scar on my forehead. It has the dumbest story to it ever.

I was in 2nd grade. In McDonald's happy to see my friend was there... ran on wet floor.. and BAM smashed my forehead into the ground. Was rushed to the ER. Got stitched up (I remember not crying at all) and got them removed a few days later.

It's very unnoticeable. But I love telling that story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_My legs are covered with scars from bike accidents to insect bites. I'm very allergic to most insect bites and in Texas there is no such thing as a friendly insect. I have hundreds of mosquito bites that turned into bright red discs about 3-4 inches in diameter; when they faded they left scars from where the skin was broken. I scar very easily and most of the insect bite marks have not faded, despite the fact that they are from my childhood._

 
I'm the same! Whenever I go to Taiwan I get eaten alive by mosquitoes. It's no fun. Out of everyone in my family, I'm the target. And when I do get bitten... they turn into the same 3-4 inch diameter discs... tiger mosquitoes are the bane to my existence. If I'm bitten on my forearm.. a few hours later... my whole arm will be swollen up.

Funny thing is, my skin doesn't scar easily, so there aren't any scars from those mosquito bites!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2007)

My newest and most obvious scars are on my stomach from surgery. I had gallbladder disease, liver disease and pancreatitis and had to have corrective surgery. There's several and they all look like horizontal stretch marks.

I had my right arm torn up by a pitbull when I was eleven. There's a big scar on my wrist that looks like a hole and teeth marks that go up my arm. I don't know how noticable they are to other people anymore, but I know they're there and I hate them. Also on my right hand is a V scar where a pot fell off a shelf, broke on my head and cut my hand.

On my left arm is a lot of scars from when I was younger and I'd cut myself. When I was pregnant with my daughter and hospitalized a lot, I had three nurses ask me what they were from. I thought that was horribly rude, but I guess that's what I get. Honestly, it's easy to tell why they're there.. they run along my veins. There's also a burn on my right arm from where I was stupid and let somebody burn me with a bic lighter on a dare. I was like.. 12.

Outside my left eye, there's a scar and visible stitch marks from where I ran into a volleyball pole when I was three.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

my birthmark is somewhere on my back. i sometimes forget i have it, since i can't see it regularly. 

i also have two scars from my "hernia" (is that how you spell it?) surgery when i was younger.

and now i have a scar on my face.. from a fight i got into some crazy night out on the town. it's probably about a inch and a half long.. it faded alot.. thank goodness.. but its still visible.


----------



## Araylan (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a birthmark on my stomach near my bellybutton (facing it actually) that looks like a little rabbit. I hadn't thought about this until recently but my bf said a few weeks ago that it looks like he's trying to get into his bunny hole lol.
And a friend that I've known since 6th grade has a birthmark of a 'fat carrot' on her forearm so we think us being friends was meant to be lol. (Even though we don't talk much anymore now that we're so far apart...)
I also have a dark mole right in that crease where 'down there' meets the inner thigh so it's kind of unique. There's also a very similar one on my lower back. I like all of my marks so far. I think they're cute and add character (esp. my adorable little bunny) lol. I have freckles too, does that count?


----------



## faifai (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_That's new to me - needing a magnet in your head?  Care to tell the class why, lol?  It's neat but if it's still there, can you put metal near your head and have it stick or pull?_

 
I think Chic 2k6 mentioned once that she has a cochlear implant, and that's why she has a magnet in her head. Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2007)

I have titanium in my leg, yeah I'm pretty much part terminator .


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a scar through the middle of my left eyebrow, I got it when I was a kid, my sister was chasing me around a car, I turned around to see where she was at, turned back and slammed into the open car door.  My eyebrow has never grown the same as the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've dealt with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other is basically all across my back from open heart surgery when I was 9 months old.  It starts on my left side, goes all across my back, to my right side, and on my right side there is a "hole", it's not really a hole but a deep indentation.  That scar I am really self concious about, if someone touches me there I always jump away for some reason.  It's just in my head though...since I know nobody can see the hole while I'm dressed lol.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

on my right lower front side of my leg i have a huge (i mean tall and wide) birthmark thats red.whenever i think about it.. i want to cry.. i cant wear a skirt/shorts or anything that shows my leg without someone saying.. whats that on your leg? i also have a scar and stitch marks on my wedding finger..whenever people see that they are like omg! it sucks.. but you gotta work with what you got.


----------

